

The madness of layered architecture - ingve
http://johannesbrodwall.com/2014/07/10/the-madness-of-layered-architecture/

======
sportanova
"But that's not elegant! It doesn't ensure organizational coherence while
maintaining the desired level of operational flexibility!"

The real reason these things get so needlessly complex is to give developers
job security. You become "irreplaceable" when you own a critical part of the
codebase, and everyone else is too afraid to touch it because it has 12 layers
of abstractions that nonsensically intermingle into spaghetti code

